
Román Cortés » How I did the 1kb Christmas Tree - there
http://www.romancortes.com/blog/how-i-did-the-1kb-christmas-tree/
======
thehodge
It's not me but I just thought the 3D Christmas Tree in 1kb was pretty
impressive

------
jaybol
Wow very nice work!

